# Husband is getting biopsy Wednesday



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

The doctor's moved up my husband's biopsy to this Wednesday. So I guess we will find out if it's cancer sometime this week. They are doing a biopsy of his bladder. He is a smoker, so that is a concern. has been having trouble with his bowels too now, so this whole thing is very weird.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Prayers to you and your husband! ray: 

Scary. Take care.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: ray: My thoughts are with you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers.. sent that way... :hug: ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have been thinking about and praying for you lately. ray: :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Praying everything will be okay ray: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers sent that everything turns out well :hug:


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

I hope everything will be okay. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I sure will be praying for you.

That damn word has ruined my life this year. I will be praying for a good outcome. 

Please let us know if we can do anything for you


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

ray: :hug:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

ray: ray: ray: 
:hug: 
Hope it's benign and all's well...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope and pray all goes well for your husband. I can imagine how scary this must be for you both. Definitely keep us updated.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Hope it is nothing, that does happen.

Jan


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Sending good thoughts your way...

Cancer has taken two of my loved ones, one this year in May and one couple years ago.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

We are at the hospital now. They haven't started surgery yet.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts. :hug: Let us know how it goes.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:hug: Praying for you and your husband.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope that it went well. ray:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

News is not good. Surgeon thinks it's cancer, but won't be certain until he gets the results next week. He says it may be possible that he has colon cancer, and it has spread to the bladder. Hubby will have to go to another Dr. to see for certain.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: for you and your hubby, prayers that the 2nd dr visit goes in your favor :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: ray:


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Hugs and prayers! I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm praying the next visit goes better.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hugs and prayers from me to. God bless you and keep you!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

You and your family are in my prayers. ray:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Praying that the second Dr. Has a more favorable answer. :hug: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers...and hugs... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry, many thoughts and prayers going out your way that your husband will be just fine! My great aunt had colon cancer years ago, she was in her upper 80s! I remember my dad being so worried, and when he went to see her she said as soon as she beat it she was going to go take spanish classes and learn spanish LOL
Guess what? She took those classes! She beat that cancer, and went on to live for several years before passing from something else. She was the most amazing woman I've ever known, inspiring.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that  I sure hope that the next visit it a better one. :hug: ray: that he will be okay.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hug: Prayers that it won't be cancer. Hang in there. :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

The results from the biopsy aren't good. It is cancer. Hubby does not want to pursue treatment.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I don't know how old you both are, but I can understand that. There are some herbals that might help make it easier and maybe slow it. PM me if you want to hear about some of that. There is a lot of info on the web, but lots of it is people trying to sell stuff. Expensive stuff. 

Hugs to you both, my heart is with you.

Jan


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear of that. There is also an alternate option that I've been reading upon lately. I actually do not know anything much about it but have been reading upon it since we have so many people who have cancer and three close to our hearts who have recently passed away.. one being my Father last August. I am interested in learning more about 'hiPh Thereapy' It is treated with Cesium Chloride with the idea that cancer cells can not survive in a high alkali system. Cancer cells evidently thrive more in acidic systems. There is a lot of debatabled on this: Patients who were treated with Cesium Choride before modern Orthodox treatments actually (from what I've read) improved and some were cured from cancer. Anyway... It maybe something worth researching. Cesium Choride has to be taken carefully though with a doctor supervising as it can lower the Potassium levels down to dangerous levels. I think you must both be overwhelmed right now. I will pray for you. God is never far away when you call to Him. He can walk with you.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:hug: I am sorry. I have been praying and will continue to pray for both of you.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I do hope to encourage you in every way. You were on my mind early this morning & I did pray. My father-n-law did have colon cancer about 15 years ago & it had spread out of the colon wall a bit. He did the treatments and is headed toward his 91st birhtday. 'still driving and operating a chain saw'. So there is a lot of hope to treat colon cancer.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

lissablack said:


> I'm so sorry. I don't know how old you both are, but I can understand that. There are some herbals that might help make it easier and maybe slow it. PM me if you want to hear about some of that. There is a lot of info on the web, but lots of it is people trying to sell stuff. Expensive stuff.
> 
> Hugs to you both, my heart is with you.
> 
> Jan


My husband is 43 and I am 33.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That is really young. Maybe he'll change his mind about treatment. I hope so. it's possible for it to be successful. Prayers for that. It would be different if you were 75.

Jan


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

That sucks....My mother in law (she was like a mother to me) was diagnosed with lung cancer in April and Died in May...she gave up and would not eat anything. She did one round of chemo and decided she didn't want anymore and passed away a month after being hospitalized when they found a spot on her lung....I understand what you are going through..my mother in law had lung cancer and my grand father had colon cancer and lived a few years with it....he did rounds and rounds of chemo got rid of it and then got it back and gave up....both have passed and I must say at least they are no longer in pain. 

Your family is in my thoughts as I totally understand everything you are dealing with and going through. :grouphug:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

You are both so young!.. I hope that he goes with treatment. My husband had colon cancer 20 years ago with no return. I hope for the best for you. ray:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

There is a lot of hope to treat Colon cancer. A LOT! From what I've read and have seen happen in people we know with colon cancer. It is the easier ones to treat and even cure successfully! Don't loose hope. What you do need is wisdom from God and strength that only He can give you. I havent met anyone who has died of colon cancer yet that did the treatments.(I'm sure there are plenty but I have known a lot of people with all sorts of cancer. My Father n law.. cancer free at 91 now after his colon cancer 15 years ago. I've known a lot who have died of other types of cancer tho' but not colon cancer.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know if he has colon cancer. But it is bladder cancer that he was diagnosed with. They want to remove his whole bladder. The thing is, it seems to me that it has spread some, because there are weird "tenticals" on the skin of his abdomen. I don't know how to explain what I mean. Thank you for all the prayers. He has been in a lot of pain at night.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Dreamchaser, I'm so sorry to hear of these developements with your husband -- how scary and overwhelming it must be. If your husband does not want to go the traditional route, might he consider an alternative treatment? If so, please check out www.phmiracleliving.com. Someone above on this thread mentioned alkalizing, and there is a LOT of growing evidence that this works especially well with cancers of all kinds. The basic premise is that any pathological condition requires an acidic environment to thrive, so if you alkalize your system, the pathology cannot survive. I have done this work myself -- not for cancer but for other things -- and it works stunningly quickly and stunningly well. Are the supplements expensive? They're not too bad actually. They're not nearly as expensive as the RX meds I was taking. Not as expensive as being hospitalized. Not as expensive as health insurance that doesn't even cover me for my pre-existing condition. Not as expensive as the side effects of the RX drugs. On the other hand, this work does require a significant, long-term change to diet that some people do not want to make.

One of the current leaders in the field is Dr Robert Young (at the above website). He's been doing this work for a long time and has a high level of success, even with advanced stages of bone cancer. He's also got a residential facility out in California for those who need more advanced alkalizing measures (they have medically supervised IV treatments to get the blood pH way up). I think they also will work with your own doctor so that your husband could get treatments without having to go to Calif.

If this looks interesting to you and your husband, please feel free to PM me about it -- I'd be happy to share the info I've gained over the years through practicing this work.

All best and many blessings to you and your family, whatever road you decide to take. :hug:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Dreamchaser said:


> I don't know if he has colon cancer. But it is bladder cancer that he was diagnosed with. They want to remove his whole bladder. The thing is, it seems to me that it has spread some, because there are weird "tenticals" on the skin of his abdomen. I don't know how to explain what I mean. Thank you for all the prayers. He has been in a lot of pain at night.


I am sooo sorry and will be in prayer today over this & for the right treatments. I do pray that both of you can also get some encouragement and a good friend to help you. Life -every minute means so much as we have eternity in our hearts that God has placed in us. I pray you will find comfort today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ray: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers are sent to help you both through this difficult time as well as help guide you through whatever you decide as far as treatment goes :hug:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Prayers are with you and your husband. :hug:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

ray: :hug: Prayers for you both continue.


----------

